# So important to do the AMH test early



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm not sure if this is the right topic to post this but I wanted to share my experience with you so that it doesn't happen to you.

My husband and I started TTC 1.5 years ago. I was 29 at the time. I felt something was wrong with me and saw my GP, who told me "You're young, we have until 38 years old to refer you to the NHS" . She did refer me after a few months as I wasn't ovulating and my husband's sperm was not of good quality. In the meantime, I went privately to a clinic to see a very good consultant, who told me "you're young, we have time, let's explore other avenues before IVF".

Bottom-line is I lost a year in taking clomid. And when I finally did the AMH test as part of the pre-IVF check, it turned out it is at 3.9. I'm 30 and pretty much have the ovarian reserve of a 44 year old woman. We're doing ICSI, my ovaries are not responding well and I have less than a year to try to conceive, otherwise I probably will never have a biological child.

My advice: *do the AMH test as early as possible in your journey* (you'll probably have to pay for it). A lot of young women have a high AMH, but if you're unlucky like me, you risk losing your window to have a baby with your own eggs. Had I known this I would have paid 90 quids and save a very precious year of TTC to go straight to IVF, with a better chance of success.

Wishing everyone all the best.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Froggy - wanted to wish you all the very best, we initially went to our gp's after trying for 3 years with no success - I was 27, hubby 24 by that point....we were fobbed off with the 'you're both young, fit and healthy' when in fact we BOTH had our own issues - so please don't get fobbed off....

I was lucky, even at the grand old age of 39 I used my own eggs, and my previously NOA hubby had enough sperm for our one and only little miracle.

Sheila


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. This is something I am a little worried about. My mum had an early menopause about 40 I think so not that early but I'm wondering if I'm low on eggs. I'm 30 now. What scary news for you and disappointing you lost a year. Good luck and thank you for warning us. Do the Nhs test it? If I wanted it done privately would my gp have to refer me to private clinic? Not sure how it all works


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Froggy82, I can relate to that only too well. I was given the same "You're young, no worries" speech and even asked the GP if she thought it was a clinically useful test as I'd be happy to pay for it myself.

"No, no, FSH does just fine," they told me. 1 year on, did the AMH and it is rather low for my age. Wish I'd done it in the first place privately.

Very good luck to you and your husband.


----------



## goingforthemiracle (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi ladies. 

Due to my tx's i believe, i was diagnosed with very low amh 3 years ago. I thought it was all over for me at the age of 33... I stoped tx and this year i thought and prepared my self to try with my sister's eggs. I love her sooo much and her 3 years old DD is my world. So i thought i would feel better then DE. 

So, i went to Serum for initial consultation, and Dr. P said right away I would not need my sister. After that she checked my AFN which was very good and had 3 blastocysts. 


So my point is, is it just the amh an indicator? Seems to me that AFN is important as well. May be i need to do some more reading about it


----------

